# BBC Rip Off Britain - Pet Insurance Clinic



## Sally Hayward (Apr 14, 2013)

I have been contacted by the BBC tv programme Rip Off Britain who are looking to hold a pet insurance clinic in the next couple of weeks. If you would like to appear please email Will (contact details below)
_
Either this week or next the BBC One programme Rip Off Britain is hoping to hold a pet insurance advice clinic at MediaCityUK, Salford, Greater Manchester (M50 2QH). We are looking for pet owners to come in with their pets to meet our pet insurance experts who can answer queries and give guidance and advice on what to watch out for when shopping for pet insurance. If anybody would like to be involved or has any further questions, please could they contact Will Harris on 0161 335 7531 or email __[email protected]__. Transport costs will be refunded by the BBC._


----------

